

Cost of Wars crosses $1 trillion mark. - rbranson
http://www.costofwar.com/

======
dgordon
The scarier fact to me is that in the 2009 budget, the deficit was actually
bigger than the total so-called discretionary spending.

That means that a deficit would still exist for 2009 even if the only
government spending were for interest on the debt, Social Security, Medicare,
Medicaid, and other federal "entitlement" programs.

I believe that's generally referred to as bad.

------
trevelyan
Using the YC scale, that would be somewhere around 67 million startups funded.
Which is somewhere around 7 million startups per year.

Although I'm an entrepreneur, I wonder sometimes if it's a suckers game.

